# Training Q&A session



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just to let you know that after the success of our last Training Q&A session with Anne Rogers our ADPT trainer and behaviour consultant we will be holding a second session.

This will be held on our Facebook group and is for members of The Cockapoo Owners Club. If you are not already a member please feel free to join on our main site.  www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk 

You will have the opportunity to post your questions and chat with Anne live on Facebook where she can provide expert advice on all aspects of dog training.

We hope that you will join us.

23rd February 7pm to 9pm


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Sarah - the last one was really useful with some fab advice!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm on facebook, I think I've just managed to link up.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes Julie you have linked! 

Glad you found the last one useful  We are so lucky to have Anne as our Behaviour Consultant, the experience that she brings is fabulous.  xx


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

This sounds like something I should get involved in I think...Will have to join the owners club first. Never seem to get round to it recently but will def do it this week. I could do with some expert advice.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> This sounds like something I should get involved in I think...Will have to join the owners club first. Never seem to get round to it recently but will def do it this week. I could do with some expert advice.


Please do Claire  It is a great session as so many issues get covered.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Another great night and lots of good advice from Anne.

Will will be adding the Q& A to our site in due course in our Training section.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great advice, gratefully recieved


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Karen glad it was useful! I am going to have to work very hard with Daisy, had a tough walk this morning!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no sorry I missed it .. I didn't have any questions .. but what a good idea .. well done Shirley, Sarah and Anne


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh no sorry I missed it .. I didn't have any questions .. but what a good idea .. well done Shirley, Sarah and Anne


 Thanks JoJo. We hold them regularly so if you ever have the need.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I may just join in for the fun .. just a great idea .. and great for new puppy owners  I know where to send anyone asking for help


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you JoJo. xx


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

I was a lurker on and off last night, it amazes me how much time Anne puts in to helping others, her help and advice is fab. Great session, as was the last one!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is fab isnt she, we are very grateful to have her onboard! Such a lovely person and incredibly experienced.


----------

